# Copper, is it the main problem?



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I feel like that there is mineral imbalance in our bodies.

http://www.jacn.org/cgi/reprint/23/5/549S.pdf

In this pdf file you can see how copper zinc and magnesium ratios are different in schizophrenic patients.

I also found these two doctors who claim that psychological problems are caused by high copper levels and accumulations in our bodies.

http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/coppe ... ndrome.htm

http://www.arltma.com/CopperToxDoc.htm

According to their claim when someone has high copper, the elements that are antagonist to it are deficient.

You can see how people benefit from zinc in one the forums here. Zinc as far as I understood is the main antagonist to copper. You can see how copper reacts in our bodies here.

http://www.acu-cell.com/crcu.html

Those doctors also give some advices and they say that it may take a year to get rid of the all excess body copper accumulations. But we are just shy people not schizophrenia patients so it might be easier for us.

Copper elevates also Calcium levels so it is not a surprise we enjoy magnesium supplements which eliminates the probable imbalance of calcium magnesium ratio. In one of the articles of these doctors how mineral ratio affect someone's personality. Here:

http://www.drlwilson.com/Articles/personality.htm

The part that is related to us mostly is

http://www.drlwilson.com/Articles/INNER-OUTER.htm

So it is not a surprise why we enjoy magnesium supplements. Probably in order to balance the elevated calcium levels against magnesium. I know some us believe we also lack calcium, but according to these doctors ratios are also important.

I am sick of being shy. So i am researching like a scientist. I saw in my life that shy people are brainy. So help me and research such things and share your ideas with me please.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Take a spoonful of soy -lecithin and you'll instantly feel less shy. I am still trying to figure out why. I know lecithin is mainly choline and inositol. Choline is the precursor for acetylcholine, one of the main neurotransmitters in the brain. This works especially well we're you're really anxious. I'm curious for you to try it.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have used choline or lecithin. I liked it because again I had clearer mind and I could express myself better and study for longer hours.

I think choline or lecithin supplementation is useful for alzheimer patients too because they have low acetycholine levels.

If you check this link http://www.acu-cell.com/dis-alz.html you will see that alzheimer patients have very high copper levels and almost none sulfur.

So I think sulfur supplementation might solve the real problem here too. I don't know maybe it also increases acetycholine or something.

From that graph I understood that my foggy mind problem and its consequent lack of confidence might be caused by sulfur dependent high copper levels. I am sure there is a connection. Those doctors also advise to use sulfur aminoacids like taurine to eliminate copper from the body.

I like MSM better than lecithin or choline though because I am working out hard and choline suppresses my appetite. I have the opposite effect with MSM which is good for me.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just read those articles. I am starting to think copper is a problem as well. I started taking a zinc supplement that contained 2 mg of copper. Incidently, I swear I noticed my hair was thinning ( a sign of copper toxicity). Other signs and symptoms of copper excess also struck a cord with me. I will try to take a standalone zinc supplement to balance things out.

In the meanwhile, check out this guy

http://george-eby-research.com/html/dep ... xiety.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I think we need to perform a Hair analysis. Until then, we're shooting darts in the dark.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Magnesium, zinc and sulfur seem to be the most important minerals to focus on right now

oh....and Boron.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

thining hair? you know what our hair and nails are made of right? sulfur

and why boron, according to acu-cell.com boron is copper synergistic.

but you are right these articles and our symptoms have some common things but we still need hair analysis. Do you know where we can get this?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Does hair analysis give better results than blood test?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hair is the second most metabolically active tissue in the body. The hair tissue is affected by the blood, perspiration, environment, genetics, hormones and enzymes. The hair represents what is occurring inside the cells and the submolecular figures of the body. A blood test shows what is happening outside the cell and the waste material being discarded. The hair gives a reading of what is being stored in the body. For example, if mercury is high in the hair, a higher concentration of it would also be found in organs like the kidney and liver.

From:
http://www.hairanalysistest.com/

I think it makes sense.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

another link

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 013125.htm


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This article says Magnesium deficiency causes increased copper absorption and acculmulation..

http://pubs.acs.org/cgi-bin/abstract.cg ... 0011k.html

It appears copper is a problem...but mag. is the solution?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think there is a relation between copper levels and other toxic minerals and psychiatric problems. Magnesium deficiency may be tha cause.

But if we have already accumulated we need to get rid of the excess by using sulfur and zinc supplement too. And following other recommendations of these doctors.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I had extra copper, I'd take it out and sell it. Get the money out of it while I can!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Good place to start looking into minerals...

http://rs45.rapidshare.com/files/452022 ... ements.rar


----------

